# Wikipedia shuts down in Germany for 24 hours



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2019)

...only the german one for 24 hours:

Aus Protest gegen die EU-Urheberrechtsreform wird die deutschsprachige Wikipedia am 21. März 2019 für 24 Stunden abgeschaltet (gemäß Meinungsbild der Autoren).


it goes in detail about this (but many more is about to change):

Article 13

Use of protected content by online content sharing service providers

[…]

4. If no authorisation is granted, online content sharing service providers shall be liable for unauthorised acts of communication to the public of copyright protected works and other subject matter, unless the service providers demonstrate that they have:

(a) made best efforts to obtain an authorisation, and

(b) made, in accordance with high industry standards of professional diligence, best efforts to ensure the unavailability of specific works and other subject matter for which the rightholders have provided the service providers with the relevant and necessary information, and in any event

(c) acted expeditiously, upon receiving a sufficiently substantiated notice by the rightholders, to remove from their websites or to disable access to the notified works and subject matters, and made best efforts to prevent their future uploads in accordance with paragraph (b).[46]


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 19, 2019)

Bit of a baity thread title, don't you think?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2019)

I´ve edited/expanded it.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 19, 2019)

Doesn't answer my question.
Could have been something more specific about what they were doing, or especially that it was only Germany.

I won't bug you though, you do you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2019)

As people in USA/outside Europa don´t have to do with this and no longer care about it,a little background for you:

Article 13 says (in shortform,reading is exhausting today):

With March 27th 2019 the EU decides per Law:

Copyright violation (and that means in the smallest form an ANY internetplatform) has to be prevented.

In practice:

- Use of error-prone and abuse-prone Upload filters
- websites have to acquire licenses for short excerpts from press products to comply with a newly introduced publisher's right (Article 11) <- ok thats a little complicated and not easier for me to explain.

Both together could significantly affect the freedom of opinion, art and the press.

Thats all folks.


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2019)

Also, one of the main guys who designed these bills is a german guy, he recently said youtube has no right to excist, because it's only there to share copyrighted materials.

They should just block the entire eu outright... At least for 2 months.
(I don't care, got a vpn)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> As people in USA/outside Europa don´t have to do with this and no longer care about it,a little background for you:
> 
> Article 13 says (in shortform,reading is exhausting today):
> 
> ...


I thought everything on Wikipedia counted as fair use. Fair use is still a thing with article 13, right?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 21, 2019)

Actually it’s not a shutdown at all. The pages are just hidden behind a layer of html and CSS that you can get rid of with your browser’s web tools.


----------

